# Active



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The toms were strutting for the girls this morning. Watch 6 long beards really put on a show. Hoping a couple if them stick around.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Good news- hit our property in Northern Ohio/Michigan border not much happening.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

1 nice Tom with a dozen lady birds today.

First good bird sighting this year! Next few weeks are going to seem like an eternity lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoofbeat (Aug 19, 2017)

Definitely seeing some active birds. Inspired me to put the trail cam out. Just need the snow to quit.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Took my 3YO to the woods today on the four wheeler to “scout”, and we came across a small group that had what looked to be 2 toms, and the one tom was the biggest bird I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Saw several strutters yesterday, went to put up some game cams and had one gobbling in the woodlot I was in. It definitely gets your blood pumping when you hear the first gobbles of the year!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Saw 3-4 toms strutting not but 1/4 mile of the property I turkey hunt. They were putting on quite a show for a dozen or so hens around 4:30pm this afternoon. 

Not sure if it’s this weather or what but I have been seeing zero birds in the AM by my properties. Mostly late morning and mid afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HORNSnHOOKS (Mar 25, 2017)

Should keep getting better with a little warmer weather. I hope. Already took a gamble on the early hunt. Today looked encouraging though seen several groups out and about.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I saw a good flock again today with several toms strutting around them. Things look promising.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

During my travels yesterday I saw gobblers chasing Jakes and hens running towards strutters. It’s beginning to heat up. Even heard a hen yelping this morning when I let the pup out.


----------



## HORNSnHOOKS (Mar 25, 2017)

Warm weather and rain will help our cause.


----------



## justincasei812 (Dec 30, 2012)

Had a couple of toms doing their thing in the backyard yesterday. They were following a flock of about 20 hens altogether.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Crappy quality sorry. Tell me I see what I think I see









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Seen two nice ones strutting after a few hens friday just as the storm was blowing in, alcona county.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

whitetail&walleye said:


> Crappy quality sorry. Tell me I see what I think I see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Multi beard, but could be do to freezing rain


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeez looks like something from a sci fi movie.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

That's a swan hiding in his beard.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Multi beard, but could be do to freezing rain


This is also what I think I see.....


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I think it’s just the blurred whiplash motion of the beard caught in that split second of him bobbing from up to down. If you look closely, you can see two heads too.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

cedarlkDJ said:


> I think it’s just the blurred whiplash motion of the beard caught in that split second of him bobbing from up to down. If you look closely, you can see two heads too.


Not a illusion guys. Legit tri beard. Been seeing him every night 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

